# bulking advise hit the point i can't eat anymore



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Been bulking for the last 10 weeks now. need some help now as i'm hit the point i can't eat anymore.

not having any problems going the toilet.

Is there anything that can help me clean my insides out and help with my digestion

I was looking at Anabolic designs Ravenous, has anybody had experience using it


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

What amounts and times are you eating at the moment ? small and often is the key to eating more if possible


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

1010AD said:


> What amounts and times are you eating at the moment ? small and often is the key to eating more if possible


i eat 7 to 8 times a day every 2 to 3 hours


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jon1 said:


> i eat 7 to 8 times a day every 2 to 3 hours


If your eating 7-8 times a day every 2-3 hrs then and your not hitting your daily amounts of kcals you need to grow then you need to be looking at the foods your eating not the amount.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

digestive enzymes


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

GHRP6


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what are u eating?


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Eq? :whistling:


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok you misunderstand what i'm asking or i've not made myself clear.

I'm not having any issue with my cal and what foods i need to eat. I've just hit the point where i'm having problems with my digestion.

i was just asking if anybody knows whats the best thing to help.


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

A friend rates ravenous, I've never used personally so can't speak from experience


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

are u doing smelly farts but too embarrassed to blatantly come out with it? were all friends here, just say what u mean loll


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> are u doing smelly farts but too embarrassed to blatantly come out with it? were all friends here, just say what u mean loll


yeh but i'm pride of my farts lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i have heard alot of good things about ravenous but have never used it myself.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

If you are not having trouble going for a dump then there is no problem - just stick with it and your body will adapt.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

jon1 said:


> Ok you misunderstand what i'm asking or i've not made myself clear.
> 
> I'm not having any issue with my cal and what foods i need to eat. I've just hit the point where i'm having problems with my digestion.
> 
> i was just asking if anybody knows whats the best thing to help.





MattGriff said:


> If you are not having trouble going for a dump then there is no problem - just stick with it and your body will adapt.


This is what I'm not understanding if you've no problem with going to the toilet then I would of thought your digestive system is ok. So no you haven't made yourself clear to me. If you mean your getting stomach ache after eating then it just maybe down to something your eating .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Post up what your eating.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi mate

Try this for a week:

You can get aloe Vero tab from most health shops.

Take it twice a day, once before bed. It will have with your digestive system issues.

Also most importantly, Have 1 or 2 glasses of orange juice in the morning if your not doing so already.

If you still have issues let me know and I will recommend a couple of other treatments  )


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

jon1 said:


> Ok you misunderstand what i'm asking or i've not made myself clear.
> 
> I'm not having any issue with my cal and what foods i need to eat. I've just hit the point where i'm having problems with my digestion.
> 
> i was just asking if anybody knows whats the best thing to help.


Are you eating loads of red meat? If so drop it and see how things go. Ginger tea, although vile, is great for digestion.


----------

